# Destin to Pensacola, Fiddler crab catching???



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

what time of the year is it when you have the large hordes of fiddler crabs running across the beaches and in the grass just above the beaches????


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

All you need is a warm day and the right spot....If it's sunny and in the upper 60's and higher they will be out of their holes


----------

